# troup co  qdm 3 openings



## muzzyman (Jun 24, 2005)

3000 acres trophy managed  15 members total  need 3  lucky people. we have around 100 acres in plots ,10 very well established mineral licks, and supplemental feed bewteen 6-10 tons a year .  2500.00 a year includes every thing .we do have a campsite but DO NOT have power thanks  if your interested pm me or give me a call 
  706-523-0822 thanks john


----------



## muzzyman (Jun 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## muzzyman (Aug 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## muzzyman (Aug 11, 2005)

still have a couple spots


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 11, 2005)

I cant believe nobody has jumped on this, u have some huge bucks on ur place


----------



## miktom (Aug 11, 2005)

We'd probably all love too but most of us is poor folk.


----------



## dherrin (Aug 12, 2005)

*dues*

Thats alot of money without a lodge!


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 13, 2005)

It is a lot of money but if you can afford it I don't think the deer will be a dissapointment. John and crew do spend a lot of time and money to grow some HEALTHY whitetails.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds good to me, you mention no power. Is there any chance of getting it, and is there water septic???? Does not sound bad if you ahve those three things.


----------



## EON (Aug 15, 2005)

If I could afford it I'd be there in a minute.


----------



## muzzyman (Aug 16, 2005)

dan we r working on the power issue should have power this year but still no water


----------

